# 1 year progress - pics page 9



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

************************ 1 YEAR PICS ON PAGE 9!!! **************************

************************ 1 YEAR PICS ON PAGE 9!!! **************************

************************ 1 YEAR PICS ON PAGE 9!!! **************************

************************ 1 YEAR PICS ON PAGE 9!!! **************************

I know this is primarily a Bodybuilding site and I ain't quite a bodybuilder. However since its been such a great help i'm gonna post up some pics to date, a long way to go but i took a load of pics yesterday and thought i'd stick em up.

November last year. I'm 21 years old, and 24.5 stones - 156kg. Fat as fvck. Wearing xxxl tops and a 46" waist, it was getting ridiculous.

So, decided on the 9th of December, I need to sort myself out, so joined the gym.

At around the same time, i signed up here, sorted a diet, 6 small meals a day, 90-100mins cardio 6 times a week and one day a week full body weights workout. Over time this changed, adding in a more structured lifting pattern along with the cardio kept at 5 days a week, min 80mins.

Before - 6ft 4" - 156kg (24.5st)





































As of yesterday - 6ft 4" - 109kg (17.1st) - 10inches off my waist! :laugh:























































Obviously plenty of BF to lose yet and have developed a bit of loose skin on my belly but hopefully given time it will tighten up. I have a long way to go but i'm pleased at the fat i have lost and the muscle i have gained, particularly on my legs and back.

PB's;

Bench 1RM: 100kg

Squat: 165kg for 6

Deadlift 1RM: 200kg as of yesterday - delighted. 

Anyway, i'm going to Ibiza at 4am tomorrow morning so im gonna eat and drink like it's going out of fashion :thumb:

Thanks alot for all the help/inspiration/motivation/knowledge etc... :thumb:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mate, that is incredible. You should be really proud of yourself. Keep up the good work!


----------



## southshields (Mar 1, 2009)

look like a completely different person mate. well done.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Phenomenal change mate, you should be well proud.

How much more do you think you can lose?


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Awsome! Huge difference! Kee at it :thumbsup:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome progress mate, congratulations on a massive achievement so far :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

That is fvcking awesome work mate, massive props to you, you should be proud of yourself:thumbup1:


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

well in mate keep up hard work


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

WOW! This is the most impressive thing i have seen in a long time probably all year well done!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

wow wasnt expecting that!

great work bro!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

m8 you look like a differnt person your doing great :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fantastic Mr!!...U SHOULD BE REALLY PROUD OF YOURSELF!!!

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

wow... amazing nice work


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Phenomenal change mate, you should be well proud.
> 
> How much more do you think you can lose?


Its slowed right up of late to be honest! So i dont really know. Not tried any fatburners etc... yet so that may be the next step.

I think i'd like to see 16 stone, then i'll change my efforts to packing on muscle, keeping in a couple of big cardio sessions whilst i do it.

Thanks for all the comments folks.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

excellent work mate , you should be really proud. well done reps


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

double post/


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Amazing mate,think what the next year holds for you!! Keep it up,any questions fire away as there some very knowledgeable people on here,not me though


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

amazing mate most impressive thing ive seen since a guy last year in a similar position to you, brilliant mate!!!!! awesome, awesome, awesome


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Good job mate, reps!


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Jeebus! Well done mate,


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

awsome work there bud have a good holiday


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Well done you, I hope you are proud of yourself, I'm practically speechless. Have a great holiday - you deserve it :thumb:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow mate well done keep up the hard work mate!!!!!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent work mate, hat off to you


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

well done pal, reps


----------



## Ash91 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well done mate!!! I'm doing a similar thing right now. What was/is your diet mate? and what did you do for your cardio & weights??

Proper well done mate it's gave me a sh1t load of motivation thank you!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

in fact, im going to save this link and show all those fat people who've 'tried everything' 'done every diet' but cant lose any weight, n this will be the basis of my argument that they are just fcuking lazy and not prepared to put the work in..... well look what happens when you do!!!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

that is honestly incredible mate, i have to admit fat people annoy me if they dont do anything about it, you have accomplished some amazing results. whats the next step, more weight loss? bigger muscles?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> in fact, im going to save this link and show all those fat people who've 'tried everything' 'done every diet' but cant lose any weight, n this will be the basis of my argument that they are just fcuking lazy and not prepared to put the work in..... well look what happens when you do!!!!


PMSL! :laugh:

Funny you say that, i fvcking hate fatties now, more so the ones who, like you say have "tried everything" etc etc... and the ones who you see coming out of mcdonalds, burger king etc... i look at them and just assume they have no pride/self respect?

Dont get me wrong... 100mins cardio, 6/7 days a week ****ing killed me, and still does, it is hard as hell, to the extent, i looked forward to a weights session as it was usually easier/shorter :laugh:

Also the fact i dont eat with my family anymore as i prepare my own meals, they are all fit/dont need to lose weight so can eat what they want and they do, in perfect moderation. I chopped it for chicken breasts and steamed veg, 6 nights a week, it aint easy but can be done with a bit of motivation.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Ash91 said:


> Well done mate!!! I'm doing a similar thing right now. What was/is your diet mate? and what did you do for your cardio & weights??
> 
> Proper well done mate it's gave me a sh1t load of motivation thank you!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


My diet generally it looks like this;

08:00 - 3 egg ommelette and 40g oats in milk

10:00 - protein bar of sorts and 1 boiled egg

12:30 - 80g cous cous with 200g chicken

14:30 - Banana and tin of tuna

17:30 - Gym - 90-100mins cardio

19:30 - 200g chicken, boiled egg and loads of steamed veg

Along with 1.5L of green tea and aim for 2L of water(although i often dont get that 2L water in me, admittedly)

Varies slightly but not alot. Also have a 2 hour cheat time on a saturday afternoon, where i eat allsorts, ice cream, pizza, kebabs, chocolate, fizzy juice, crisps etc... loads of ****.

As for training, my cardio has changed loads of times but i just make sure i dont do less than 80mins per session, usually low-moderate heart rate (120-146bpm), fast walk on the treadmill with a steep gradient is a good one. Or a 20km excersise bike ride on a hill profile, xtrainer etc etc.. jsut mix it up a bit to keep me interested.

Treadmill and bike are the two best in my experience. Make it tough, then you can feel it getting easier as you get fitter and adjust to suit.

Weights wise, couple of my mates train so i worked in with them, 3 sets of 10 reps per excersise was the norm, hitting 2 bodyparts per workout. Its a bit more structured now though.

Thanks again for all the comments - all helps to keep it going.

In a totally non-gay way.... :whistling: ...Big thanks, if he reads this to a user called "BRADZ", from aberdeen way, he had a similar (but better!) thread up on another forum i use which inspired me bigtime at the start. Still go back and look at his pics - awesome.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

colodo, do you fry this omelette? have you tried taking a yolk out to cut down on fats?

also semi skimmed milk with oats?


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

outrageous progress my man keep it up.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> colodo, do you fry this omelette? have you tried taking a yolk out to cut down on fats?
> 
> also semi skimmed milk with oats?


Semi skimmed milk in the oats yeah.

As for the ommelette, i fry it in a dry pan, no oil or anything, I dont take the yolks out but have read on here about people doing that so i assume it doesn't take any of the protein content from the egg?

I may revise it to one whole egg and 2 whites only, then only whites later in the day too?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

im speechless, you look awesome mate, keep up the work


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

mint well done bro


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations Bro. Keep it up. What an inspiration. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youve worked really hard mate well done.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

fantastic stuff. you must have been starving at the start.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Inspirational mate!!!

Just shows what can be done if you REALLY want it. You look fooking excellent.

Keep it up and keep us informed of how much more you lose (if you want to) and with regular piccies.

Like others have said, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Simply awesome man.... :thumb:


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome work there mate! you should be really proud of urself!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i would suggest you may be at the right stage to start adding in full body workout 3x a week say for 40 mins and do the 60mins cardio after, i know you have had AMAZING results but IMHO I would suggest moving to that course of action soon. I dont know what other people think


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats a fvcking amazing transformation. Keep it up.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> i would suggest you may be at the right stage to start adding in full body workout 3x a week say for 40 mins and do the 60mins cardio after, i know you have had AMAZING results but IMHO I would suggest moving to that course of action soon. I dont know what other people think


X2


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

coldo said:


> Semi skimmed milk in the oats yeah.
> 
> As for the ommelette, i fry it in a dry pan, no oil or anything, I dont take the yolks out but have read on here about people doing that so i assume it doesn't take any of the protein content from the egg?
> 
> I may revise it to one whole egg and 2 whites only, then only whites later in the day too?


I would advise whole eggs, fat can be a good thing and the majority of the protein is in the yolk. The white does not contain the whole amino acid profile.

Personally i increase my fats to lose weight, as an example.

Almost cannot believe your progress, certainly in that amount of time! Never seen anything like it :rockon:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bloody well done! WHat an amazing transformation, you must be over the moon! :thumbup1:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow thats amazing, really speechless!

unbelievable, credit where its due!

you look completly diffrent.

in all well done!


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

first up mate, WOW what an amazing transformation :thumbup1: a true inspiration to anyone that thinks they cant do it. The progress you have made in such a short amount of time is unreal.



liamhutch said:


> I would advise whole eggs, fat can be a good thing and the majority of the protein is in the yolk. The white does not contain the whole amino acid profile.
> 
> Personally i increase my fats to lose weight, as an example.


I have to agree with the above, personally i have 6 eggs in the morning, normally 3 are whole eggs. When I am trying to lose fat I also add in around 10 grams of fish oil (5 caps in the morning, 5 in the afternoon) and really feel that these make a difference.

You have alot of options on where to go next in terms of diet(as you said that the weight loss has slowed down). You have been on a very restricted calorie diet up until now, once you start packing on the muscle you will find that your body will burn fat alot more effictively.

Being such a tall lad, I think you would benefit from increasing your calories in terms of extra protein and good fats.Keep in the cardio but cut that down a little bit and really focus on a good weight training program.

good luck!


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Fair play mate, to do that in 7mths is going some. Well done !!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

well done that man! :beer:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Hats off to you mate


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

that is one ****ing great job man,, ur a inspiration to all man


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

well done, it takes guts for any overweight person to go to the gym and work out, and also sort their diet, so you must feel proud of yourself and deserve all the great comments!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Well done mate


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Well done. You deserve a ****ing medal m8.


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Very well done...one thing is you have done this at the right time in your life at a young age had you left it much later your achevment would have taken much longer and harder

You have done what many would have given up on time and time again...let this be one of your greatest achevment in your younger days and keep what your you have worked hard for

Good health

John Wood


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Just caught this thread what a transformation reps to you big time nice one fella.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I know it's already been said, but f*cking well done!!! Unbelieavable progress.

Just wondering, what was it that finally made you change your lifestyle?

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

......holly sh!t!

actually amazing!

well done mate and i really mean that!

you're 21 if i read correctly so loose skin shouldn't be too bad, i read at this age or young age skins elasticity is still pretty good so should tighten up in time

gonna show this to my misses, she likes abit of inspiration, admittedly she only wants to loose 2 stone, but itll keep her driving either way


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> I know it's already been said, but f*cking well done!!! Unbelieavable progress.
> 
> Just wondering, what was it that finally made you change your lifestyle?
> 
> Keep up the good work!!!


In all honesty, i think the fact i could no longer walk into a clothes shop in town and pick up an item i liked, try it on and buy it.

At the size i was, no XXL would fit, it was XXXL only, which meant i had to get my clothes from ****y online, big and tall places. Also friends/family constantly going on at me for being unhealthy etc... now i'm the on lecturing them on what they are eating! :laugh:

Interesting discussion about the eggs too, had a couple of conflicting opinions, will have a play about, see what works best for me.

Again - thanks alot for the comments/reps etc... much appreciated! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

HOLY $hIT BRO!

Serious reps to you, utterly amazing work


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

A big well done mate, looking very good.

Keep up the hard work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Really impressive transformation. I agree with the other posters here who say that you look like a totally different person. It is also testimony to what basic changes and sheer elbow grease (hard work) can achieve.

May I ask, what was the turning point that made you decide that you wanted life to be different?

Excellent stuff, and enjoy your holiday.

J


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW, thats amazing!! like someone said, im gona show this to all the fatties lol :beer:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i really wasnt expecting that well done !!!!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

coldo said:


> In all honesty, i think the fact i could no longer walk into a clothes shop in town and pick up an item i liked, try it on and buy it.
> 
> At the size i was, no XXL would fit, it was XXXL only, which meant i had to get my clothes from ****y online, big and tall places. Also friends/family constantly going on at me for being unhealthy etc... now i'm the on lecturing them on what they are eating! :laugh:
> 
> ...


Wow mate, very very well done on what you've accomplished so far! Amazing what you can do when you set your mind to it isn't it? You must be a fair bit taller (edit - ah 6' 4", tall ghet lol!) than me but I've been in a similar position to you so know how hard it must have been for you to start with. Once you get in that routine though...    :thumb:

At the start of the year I was in XXXL clothes too - now I'm down to XL and 3 stone gone (not a patch on you! PMSL! :thumb: ).

With a 200kg deadlift I would definitely stop putting yourself down - you're a strong muscular guy now - that fat lad is history! :thumbup1:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Mate, this is the best transformation that I've seen in a long time! Reps to you!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done mate,i am going through a bit of a bad patch at the moment with my training, eating and drinking all the wrong things,but just come across your post and it has given me the kick up the @rse i needed (thank you) i thought i had gone to far to bring it back but you have inspired me to get back into the gym and get my diet sorted out, best post i have seen in a long time on this board and many others.once again well done. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Wowsers!!

Top job mate, very impressive. Reps!! :rockon:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

its a amazing acheivement m8 , and anybody who has ever dieted for any lengh of time will appriciate what it took both phyically and mentally to lose that much bodyfat .

it can only get better for you

fb


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

inrdable mate reps :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

You look like a different person mate. Keep up the great work as you have done an excellent job!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome transformation mate, you look like different person!


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome mate....


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

That's superb work mate!

Keep it up.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Whoa!! Thats pretty damn impressive mate. Losing the fat now, and it will tighten up around your waist, is a good move. Later on in life the excess skin would be left there more or less.

Party like its your birthday over there, you deserve it.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

1 word

astonishinglyamazing lol!

good work bro keep it up


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> i would suggest you may be at the right stage to start adding in full body workout 3x a week say for 40 mins and do the 60mins cardio after, i know you have had AMAZING results but IMHO I would suggest moving to that course of action soon. I dont know what other people think


i,d agree hear too, what you have achieved is amazing id start splitting your weight sessions probably more on lighter/more reps instead of of heavy and less and increase as you get stronger but still keep the cardio.

excellent mate hats off to you your an inspiration thought it was a different person in the photos, as i was scrolling down i thought to myself why has he put is mates photos on here as well then realised after numerous times of scrolling up and down it was still you:thumbup1:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

i was that impressed i showed my wife your pics she thinks your well fit (her words)


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Massive achievement! that's amazing!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

thats great mate very well done to you !!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

coldo said:


> In a totally non-gay way.... :whistling: ...Big thanks, if he reads this to a user called "BRADZ", from aberdeen way, he had a similar (but better!) thread up on another forum i use which inspired me bigtime at the start. Still go back and look at his pics - awesome.


Thanks Mate, keep it going bud, u have done what many people dream of.

It takes hard work to say it and DO it :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

can only echo what has already been said mate. absolutely fantastic work. you can be very proud mate, takes dedication and a lot of hard work.

lot of people moan about being overweight and theres nothing they can do. same for when people dont see miracles because they did 10 mins on a treadmill.

keep up the good work, you are an inspiration to others :thumbup1:


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

wow buddy no turnin back now, now thats what i call DEDICATED keep up the good work


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

omg that is intense, you look like a totaly different person.

what was you diet and traing consisting of. id love to lose the fat iv got like you have.

really well done bro


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

How did Ibiza go mate?? Any chicks digging the new look??


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

you should be god dam proud of yaself.


----------



## TGF 3 (Feb 27, 2007)

brilliant mate!!


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

good god!!

well done mate you dont look like the same guy!!

keep at it and it will all come in the end


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Fcuk me. 7 months? Well done, mate.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats quite inspiring! You should be very proud of yourself


----------



## Croatoan (Sep 7, 2009)

Brilliant pal. Gives hope to all us "fatties".


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I was pleasently suprised, to see such good progress, and you have put 10 years on your life, what do your family and friends think, and are they supportive?


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

"I know this is primarily a Bodybuilding site and I ain't quite a bodybuilder. However since its been such a great help i'm gonna post up some pics to date, a long way to go but i took a load of pics yesterday and thought i'd stick em up.

November last year. I'm 21 years old, and 24.5 stones - 156kg. Fat as fvck. Wearing xxxl tops and a 46" waist, it was getting ridiculous"

Hey mate, I think you should be really pleased with yourself for making this amount of progress. I know exactly how much had work and determination it takes to loose the weight, the mind set etc etc.

It has taken me 3 years to get from 19.5 stone 44inch waist to where i am now. Be extremly pleased with yourself. I bet you feel alot better as well, i know my confidence went through the roof when i lost all my weight and got down to 13.5 stone.

Besides my issues I have now with depression (which is irrelvant to your post) I con hand on heart say the only way is up now for you mate, keep it up

So, decided on the 9th of December, I need to sort myself out, so joined the gym.

At around the same time, i signed up here, sorted a diet, 6 small meals a day, 90-100mins cardio 6 times a week and one day a week full body weights workout. Over time this changed, adding in a more structured lifting pattern along with the cardio kept at 5 days a week, min 80mins.


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Had to double check if that was the same person in the last pic, congrads on a brilliant achievement. You've done very well.


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

take my hat off to ya mate,you've come a long way in a short period of time,i myself has only just started training and to be honest seeing your pic's is an inspiration to anyone wanting to change there lifestyle etc.

keep it up and hope to see more photos of your progress in the future:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

awesome mate. reps for the progress

Dan


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just seen your thread and read through it mate.

You have done a fantastic job and I can only hope that you keep it up and get even better results now and finally get the body that you have always wanted.

If you have achieved so much in 7 months just think what the next 12 months could produce :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

mate,thats the first i have checked this out,i'm stunned,what a fkn achievement,you look like a different guy,love seeing people achieve this sort of thing,well done fella:thumbup1:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, this threads been dug up again!

Thanks again for all the congratulations/reps etc :laugh: :thumb:

Since then, i've kept between 110-115kg, now a wee bit leaner and carrying more muscle.

Some pics below from last few weeks.



















And one for the ladies... :cool2: :laugh:










On a mini cut just now, trying to shed some more fat, then i'm going to follow a strength training programme with the aim of competing in a powerlifting event next year sometime :thumb: could end in tears though :lol:

Lifts at the moment are;

Dead - 230kg

Squat - 200kg

Bench - a pony110kg

All without belt/wraps/suits etc... just in the gym in my reebok classics.

Thanks again folks, comments like in this thread keep me going :thumb:


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

amazing transformation mate, well done but on the down side showed the missus your one for the ladies, to which she replied the towel could of been a bit smaller but a good looking lad tho :cursing: once again well done mate


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

EDDIE.H said:


> amazing transformation mate, well done but on the down side showed the missus your one for the ladies, to which she replied the towel could of been a bit smaller but a good looking lad tho :cursing: once again well done mate


Just tell her she's right in thinking i do need the massive towel to cover my massive manhood :cool2: :laugh:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Hi mate - just a quick well done. That's about twice the weight loss I've been through!

Feels good doesn't it


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done mate!

However put some clothes on!!!


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

amazing transformation mate.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Keep it up buddy thats fookin good work!! it has inspired me as i have let myself go abit around the belly and some atrpohy. looking at your before and after pictures is making me wana go on a proper diet and training schedule!! :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

wow mate, amazing progress, congratz.

You've done a sh!t load in 7 months, impressed to say the least, reps.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

well done mate, that is one heck of a transformation. reps !


----------



## uk10 (Oct 20, 2009)

mate im new here but you have just shocked me with you hard work!

keep it up

well done


----------



## jamolfc23 (Oct 20, 2009)

**** man what a effort.big pat on the back for you,keep up the hard work


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

[email protected] progress really good mate keep it up


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hats off to you mate fukin well done keep it up keep posting you progress REPS ??


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

fuking awsome mate, I feel well lazy now :lol:

This kind of thing blows me away. :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk off! that aint same geeza in pics? well done buddy!


----------



## 2ley (Sep 20, 2009)

mate the change in your body is fantastic. i didnt see anyone elso post this but the change in you face is just as good. this is a amazing transformation in 7 months and should be very proud. the next time someone gives me a **** excuse about not being able to loose weight like matabalism / body shape / naturally big boned / i dont eat anything yet still put on weight. and all the others. im going to be showing then this.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

fcuk me thats excellent mate...way to go!!!

very inspiring,great motivation...and it just goes to show...if you got the discipline and hunger to do it,it can be yours...power of the mind eh...well done bro!!!!

mate you should write into a few shows,something like this morning and such like...nothing like a bit of good publicity...get paid,5mins of fame...and there will be a lot of people who are moaning saying they cant do it...then you get on there and say,yes you bloody well can...!!!!

just a thought,but well done,brilliant transformation!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> fcuk me thats excellent mate...way to go!!!
> 
> very inspiring,great motivation...and it just goes to show...if you got the discipline and hunger to do it,it can be yours...power of the mind eh...well done bro!!!!
> 
> ...


good thought!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> fcuk me thats excellent mate...way to go!!!
> 
> very inspiring,great motivation...and it just goes to show...if you got the discipline and hunger to do it,it can be yours...power of the mind eh...well done bro!!!!
> 
> ...


Ha, i suppose i could do that, never done it for anyone else but myself. There is much more to come as far as the transformation goes too... maybe in another 6-8months it will be something worth shouting about!


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

very well done sir! what a transformation. keep on keeping on


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

coldo said:


> Ha, i suppose i could do that, never done it for anyone else but myself. There is much more to come as far as the transformation goes too... maybe in another 6-8months it will be something worth shouting about!


Theres probably a job as a PT or life coach with your name on it too :thumbup1: .

Truly inspirational mate, well done.


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Well done, some achievement mate should be prod of yourself.. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Good job dude, great progress.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Amazing mate!! well done and keep it up  youve defo got it in you so keep at it!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Proper well done! Youv'e lost so much weight and gained something betterthan muscle, Will Power! good for you!

If you as you are now could have had a conversation with you as you were what would be the five most important things youd want to say or ask?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Right, the beginning of last week marked the year since i joined the gym!

Been quite a turnaround, pretty proud of myself but i am a wee bit gutted I am still carrying a bit more fat than I had planned, probably due to starting drinking again in the summer, I 100% believe alcohol MASSIVELY hinders fat loss! Plus the day after i'm usually rough and my diet is all over the place.

In the new year i'm gonna try and make a bigger effort to shed fat so will stop drinking for 8-10weeks in the aim to lose 5-8kg.

*Weight as of this morning;*

113kg/17.7stones.

*Lifts to date are; (all raw with no belt/suit etc...)*

Deadlift: 240kg

Squat: 200kg

Bench Press: 115kg

Fairly happy with my Deadlift and Squat but my bench is terrible. Don't know why tbh. Something to work on in the new year.

*Goals for the new year:*

Bodyweight down to 105kg

Deadlift: 280kg

Squat: 260kg

Bench: 140kg

Compete in a Powerlifting comp.

Anyway,

*Pics (taken today):*



























































































Apologies for the crap back pick, had no one around to take one.

In conclusion.... 2009 was a good year for me in the gym, changed my life and banged more burds this year than i have all my life. Great success :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Well done mate!! You should be proud of what you've acheived & keep it up during the new year!!!!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Mate, that's unbelievable progress. You look like a completely different person, saying 'well done' doesn't do you justice. Keep it up!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

PMSL...

Small comparison, i've shocked myself here...


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That is unreal mate, nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

I still cant believe the progress you have made buddy..Inspirational to alot of people i reckon..Very well done again,Good luck with future progress :thumb:


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

jesus f*cking christ mate. that is truely awesome. Enjoy your new self.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow man thats is outstanding what a change.


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats mate that has given me a kick up the ass to get started again.

Cheers mate you will be a role model for a lot of people.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Big congrats to getting all that weight off mate! You were massive before but looking a million times better now!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks again folks. Your comments help keep me pluggin on till the next milestone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

You did ok I suppose, nothing special mate.

:lol: just kidding, amazing lad! xx


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done on your progression, fab results. you should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Chin up mate you've done yourself proud 

Mark


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats amazing mate, just goes to show what desire and commitment can help you achieve


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations mate. That is a brilliant transformation.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

****ING HELL MATE ,

BET YOUR WELL ****IONG HAPPY, GOOD PROGRESS!

YOU LOOK HAPPIER TOO


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Really good changes mate well done :thumbup1:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

looking strong bud, great lift's!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Well done mate.

Stunning progress. :thumb:


----------



## **RoadRunner** (Dec 6, 2009)

Great result!!


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Great progress there mate :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Really good improvements mate, keep it up :thumb:

Well done


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coldo said:


> PMSL...
> 
> Small comparison, i've shocked myself here...


Jesus Colin, I didnt realise you had a journal here - spotted it and had a look, youv'e blown me away. There are few folk on this board will ever make a change to their body as dramatic as that, and you aren't finished it would seem.

Really inspirational stuff, truly.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Only just seen this thread mate... unbelievable transformation!!! Massive congrats!!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Jesus Colin, I didnt realise you had a journal here - spotted it and had a look, youv'e blown me away. There are few folk on this board will ever make a change to their body as dramatic as that, and you aren't finished it would seem.
> 
> Really inspirational stuff, truly.


Cheers fella, means alot.

Like you say, im not finished! However i feel the easy bit is done! :lol:

I've realised building strength and muscle is alot harder than losing fat. Takes even more time and dedication. Especially now i've had most of my "n00b gains" since starting lifting seriously.

The gym/dieting is a way of life now though and i'm still seeing results and changes so its a case of keeping doing what im doing.

Thanks again everyone else too :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

That's a horrendously good transformation chap, well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Some transformation dude, you should be well and truly on cloud 9....

before and after's dont look the same the person, just goes to show that if someone wants it really bad then its easy to do


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> Only just seen this thread mate... unbelievable transformation!!! Massive congrats!!


X2, you look like a completely different guy mate, even in your face, well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

its not the same person, lol,, great work mate alot of hard work and effort


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Holy freakin foken cow mate, Keep it up and all Respect for your amazing progress.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Only just found this thread... Fvck me that is one helluva transformation you have been through!! WOW!! Transformation of the year I reckon??

You must be really proud of what you have achieved, all the best on the journey ahead.


----------



## Dittac (Jan 2, 2010)

hey coldo, someone pointed me in the direction of this thread for inspiration, and inspired i am! well done, you look fantastic! i was trying to send you a private message but not sure how to as i cant find the message button? i wondered if we could have a chat? in desperate need of inspiration both diet and exercise wise and think you might just be the man to help going off those pictures! you look amazing!!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

just come across this...i can finally put a face to your posts!! Fantastics progress, you should be very proud!!!


----------



## roey600 (Jan 2, 2010)

JESUS !!!! welldone mate , you have inspired me to get back in the gym , cheers


----------



## dannova12 (Aug 26, 2005)

just found this thread, big reps m8, thats a huge transformation!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Same as the others, really impressive mate, should be proud of yourself.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

very impressed brotha, amazing transformation! Keep up the good work


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow seriously props to you fella - thats amazing progress!

BTW - as anyone ever said that you look a wee bit like Matt Damon


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Excellent work mate. Incredible progress :thumb:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks again for the comments guys.

********* UPDATE ***********

Last night, during extendednew years celebrations... something fvcking horrible happened.

6/7pints into the afternoon, we were in the pub, watching the darts, having a great time.

Now, i dont know if others get this but when i'm with my mates who dont train, un-doubtedly at some stage in the night a test of strength is brought up, last night it was arm wrestling.

I stuffed one guy easy. Then the next fella is a lefty, i'm not but decided to 'give him a chance'  and go ahead anyway using my weak hand. I had his hand about 3" away from the table, then, i heard a massively loud SNAP, i instantly thought one of the lads had punched me on the back of the arm, turned to him and he was like "WTF was that???" everyone was just looking at each other, not knowing what was happening.

My arm immediately buckled, hanging by my side, i thought i'd tore my tricep, but it looked fine, then i thought i'd popped my elbow, then i passed out :lol: :lol:, got up eventually, everyone crowded round me, they took me outside and i passed out again on the pavement :lol:

Ambulance arrived after about 40mins! i walked in, spoke to the guys, they took BP/HR etc... then got the blues on and off to hospital. On the way they told me (quote) "Mate, that is seriously fvcked... long night ahead" gave me morphine through a wee needle in back of my hand and supported my arm.

Got in to A+E, greeted by my ex girlfriends mum :lol: :lol: :lol: :cursing: luckily we got on fine so she was good with me.

Had an Xray. Everyone very secretive, i just wanted to know whats up.

Turns out i had snapped my humerus, clean through in 2 places. IN A FVCKING ARM WRESTLE:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: 

So overnight stay ready for an operation this morning. 6am the nurse woke me, paper pants and gown on in prep for going. 9am the surgeon comes round, tells me she's looked into it more, its a complicated oeration and that she wants to try it in a cast first, then in a week, go back, re-xray and operate only if needed. As I'm still young too she said there is a chance it will heal.










CONCLUSION; Training is totally fvcked for at least 12weeks...

Life goes on though. Time off work to recover and look for a new job/sort my head out i guess! :cool2:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

God said:


> sh!t that's nasty. I hope recovery doesn't take too long.


Same here, 1 day in and i hate this cast already :lol: Cant even play the ps3! And typing with one hand is slowwww.... :cursing:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

coldo said:


> PMSL...
> 
> Small comparison, i've shocked myself here...


Amazing transformation! An inspiration to us all!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

oh, and I am sorry about your accident, just read it. Get better soon!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No way man! Arm wrestling is for gimps:lol: Unless you're me and take up a challenge for money and EASILY win:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Just seen this thread!  Amazing transformation! 

Get well soon BTW!


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

Big pat on the back for your dedicatoin dude, AMAZING :thumb: but hav to give you slap on the wrist:angry: for the daft intoxicated arm wrestle :cool2: what where you thinking :whistling: But get well soon, and keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hmm, hearing about alot of snapped arms from arm wrestling lately, guess its a more dangerous pasttime than first thought.

sorry to hear that you can't use the ps3 lol.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Just a wee update with pics.










Got a new cast on the arm, that i will have on till its fixed now. Its adjustable, i have to tighten it as my gun gets smaller as the muscle wastes  On the plus side, these are normally "off the shelf" casts however they had to custom make one cos my arm was bigger than the biggest off the shelf brace 










This arm has really been a pain in the tits, feel like all my good work in the last 6months in terms of muscle mass and strength is instantly wasted.

Ideally be out of cast in march sometime, until then im a cardio monster again. Its back to 90mins cardio a day, try shed as much fat as possible. Keeping protein high at around 300g a day, high fats and less than 90g carbs.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Small Update again.

Been at hospital this morning, was hoping to be told i could get the brace off and get back into some kind of training/rehab work but no luck.

Its now been 11.5 weeks since it happened and word today is i have ANOTHER 4 weeks with the brace on. Its a joke, im so gutted its unreal :no:

I also lost my job because of missed targets when i've been off(!) so have some research to do with the citizens advice bureau to see if what my employer done was entirely legal. :confused1:

On top of that, i can't really look for a job or start a new job until my arm is well enough for me to drive or lift anything.

Current Pic, doesn't really show much but just keeping this up-to-date -ish.










Last time i seen my arm properly my forarm was bigger than my upper arm! :lol: :cursing:

In conclusion; 2010 SUCKS BIG, LONG AND FAT STI RIDDEN PENIS :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

only just seen this thread. what a transformation!! fair play to you m8. Shame bout the injury. Keep up with the cardio:thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry to hear it buddy, but don't worry too much, you'll gain back what you've lost mate.


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Amazing weight lost, congrats dude


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Gutted for you mate, but at least you have kept your weight off, and you are nearly there not long to go now untill it is off, hope things turn around for you on the job front.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats, thats seriously impressive!

You'll reach your goal in no time, and you look so much healthier...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Duude! that is amazing Well done and keep it up! serious change there!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

unbelievable change mate, that is brilliant. good work :thumb:

big reps for that


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice work. It's amazing how much younger you look now!


----------

